# ok, who's had these?



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

just want to know if they're as good as their hype...

HeaterMeals: The Self-Heating Meal


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I have. They taste like DOO DOO. It dose heat up well.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have not tried those , but these are good. They even come with a spork, salt and pepper. Chef 5 Minute Meals


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've looked at them, once ... and the guy next to me told me not to waste my money. :dunno:

So I didn't ...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When foods like these come up it would pay to get one and try it, can't be out that much.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We had a few cans of hot cocoa and cappuccino once that had a thing on the bottom that you "popped" and it heated up and while they were fun to have in the car for winter emergencies and tasted ok they were so darned expensive they weren't worth it.
It also seemed that around the same time they came out Dinty Moore had a "heat it self and eat" type product and they were ok too. But uber expensive.
ETA: I just searched it and found that the brand was Hillside hot coffees and cocoas but the company has gone out of business. Haven't found anything on the Dinty Moore and I'm sure that it was them that had their stews and ready to eat pasta meals with self heating packages. Also at walmart of course so who knows.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know why I'm concerned, I eat the double-stuffed ravioli straight out of the can & the big can is an entire day's worth of food, even for me...

I just got a "damaged" pallet load of them, and only 3 cans were ruptured! :2thumb:

it's the first "splurge" item I've bought in a long time, and I've had a crappy couple months so I don't feel all that guilty about it


----------

